# 6w4d with twins - exhausted - indigestion



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry, not really sure what I'm asking here but I guess I'm looking for a little reassurance.
I'm just 6w4d pregnant with twins and feel really exhausted. I know growing babies does take extra energy, but I can hardly keep my eyes open. And the indigestion is so bad I don't know what do to with myself. I'm back at work on Monday and am not looking forward to it. At home, I can have a kip if I get tired, but work's different.
Any tips for me?
J


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

there is so much 'behind the scenes' work being done with your little beans at the moment, its not suprising that you are so tired. I have always said that you should be able to have some maternity leave at the beginning of pregnancy.

You need to listen to your body, if you go to work and need to come home, then do it. Theres no point making yourself worse when some rest will help. If you need a week or so off until you are more able to function then do it, you are doing so well and need to rest

Take care x


----------



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you Oink! The voice of sensibleness. I think I'll have a word with my boss about possibly doing half days until I feel a bit perkier.
J x


----------

